# Converting a bear



## Sid (Nov 24, 2013)

Catholic priest, Baptist preacher and Jewish Rabbi had a discussion about their ability to make new converts.
They decide as a test they would go out and try converting a bear.

When they meet again the priest has a few scratches on his face. He exclaims all went well until he sprinkled Holy Water in the bears face and the bear took a swipe at him and ran off.

The preacher comes limping back pretty scratched up, clothes torn and is soaking wet. Says all went well until he led the bear to the river, the bear slaps him around picks him up and throw him in the river and runs off.

The rabbi cames crawling back all cut up and bloody and can barely speak. The others look at him and say "the circumcision didn't go well did it.''


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lofl:


----------

